# Membership Number Query



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

I paid my subscription yesterday and have received a couple of emails but none of them seem to have a membership number in them. I have checked my spam and junk email folders but nothing in there. Is it usual to have to wait a while to get your membership number?

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrew is out at the minute, but i will tell him when he gets home.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Andrew is out at the minute, but i will tell him when he gets home.


Many Thanks in Advance


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just sent your membership details, coming to the end of a long run of early shifts, have to be in bed early for the 0345 wakeup call :?


----------

